# Has anyone replaced their Routan rear brake pads???



## dub_this (Oct 11, 2002)

I was looking for a DIY, but search didn't return anything.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I was hoping someone who has replaced Routan pads would have resopnded. I don't want to leave you hanging, so I can tell you about the Dodge Journey, which apparently has the same brakes as the Caravan, which are apparently the same as the Routan. So, for what its worth, here is my input as to the Journey:

1. First, the rear brake caliper requires a special tool to push back in the piston. This is very important so you don't break it. It actually screws in. I got the tool from a local parts store as a lender. You should be able to find a local parts store with a loaner set to borrow. 

2. If your rotors are warped at all, you must replace them. No turning them, it is only throwing good money after bad. The rear rotors are already too thin, if you turn them they will only warp sooner, much sooner, due to a lack of material to better dispurse the heat. Don't turn them at all if they are not warped. Just clean them up a little and put on new pads. But I am guessing the rotors are bad. Get a good upgrade. A local NAPA had an upgraded version, so they claim.

3. They are otherwise identical to replacing the front pads. If you know how to do front disc brakes, it's identical other than the special tool to turn in the piston. Easy and fast job, not worth paying someone to do. 

Now, you should complain to the local dealer. It seems like VW is aware of the problem with the pads/brakes and may do it all for you for free. 

Good luck. I am hoping the Routan doesn't have the same brake problems as my old Journey did.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Just had mine in for 18k and they said the brakes look good. I got them replaced by VW at the 12k, I'll cross my fingers!


----------



## dub_this (Oct 11, 2002)

steveaut.... did u have any probs pushing the actual piston back?


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

dub_this said:


> steveaut.... did u have any probs pushing the actual piston back?


You have to use the special tool that screws the piston back in. It will not push back in like the fronts. The rear brakes have a threaded piston. It was kind of pain, but with the loaner kit from Auto Zone, it threaded back in.


----------



## dub_this (Oct 11, 2002)

yup... this twas the disk brake piston tool i ended up using.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

just had my rear brakes done on my cRoutan at 42000 miles.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

2008cc said:


> just had my rear brakes done on my cRoutan at 42000 miles.


Is this your first replacement? What has your brake experience been so far? Since you have a fair amount of miles, I am curious about your experience with the van thus far. Is yours a 2009?


----------



## chriskrogg (Oct 4, 2013)

*vw routan rear pad replace*

do i have to do any thing with the parking break


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

I replaced mine at 60K, just a few months ago. I used Raybestos rotors and pads. So far, so good, but the fronts need replacing now due to warped rotors [not a surprise as they were replaced at 8K and 30K under warranty].

When I replaced the rears, I could not keep the rubber boot from turning with the piston on the right caliper - ended up tearing it and replacing the caliper with a rebuilt unit - bummer. Left side was a breeze.


----------



## serega12 (Sep 14, 2013)

Just replaced my brakes with R1 Concepts rotors (premium, slotted) and Posi Quiet Ceramic pads all around. 

Thank you for the info on the rear rotors.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

One more thing - If you do the job yourself - clean everything thoroughly with Brake Parts Cleaner before using the tool to reseat the caliper piston. And, when turning the tool, be careful that the rubber boot is free and does not turn with the piston. If it does, it will stretch and tear and you'll need to replace the caliper.

Be sure and remove as much fluid from the master cylinder as possible with a suction tool to prevent overflow when reseating the caliper pistons. Replace with fresh fluid after the job is done.

The rotors and pads I used were Bosch and I'd use them again.


----------

